# Drill press table and cabinet



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

I need to make my drill press more functional. I have decided to improve and enlarge the table and add a cabinet that will provide much needed storage and a place to rest work pieces and tools. I would like to know how you my fellow LJ's have solved this problem. Please include anything lessons learned and things I need to consider when designing my drill press additions. The drill press is a Delta floor model. 
What size table works best? Where should I position the T-tracks? Did you create an adjustable fence?
What sort of storage cabinet did you create? Do you know of a good plan I can purchase?
Thanks for your time and insights.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I blogged about mine here: http://lumberjocks.com/PurpLev/blog/7922

it doesnt have storage as I wanted to be able to lower and raise the table without interferences - but I might build something at some point with casters. it's an L platform that you can clamp to for both horizontal and vertical work. and it does a great job:


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I need to redo mine, because I messed up on it honestly, but my design is very simple…

12×24" platform of 3/4" birch ply (scrap, the dimensions were decided for me by the size of cutoffs laying in the bin…). I glued a piece of tempered hardboard to the top of this. A A 3.75" square hole is routed through with a piloted bit and a shop made template. A 1/8" wide x 1/4" deep rabbet around the whole thing makes for a recess to drop a 4×4" piece of 1/4" ply for a replaceable insert. 3/4" x 5/8" slots run front to back, 3" in from each side hold 12" scrap Rockler T track left over from old projects. The fence is a lamination of 2 3/4" thick x 2.5" tall pieces of ply, faced again with hardboard. A slot us cut in the face to accept a 24" section of Rockler T-track. The center holes for the T bolts, and knobs that hold it in place…

My prototype one is a prototype since I screwed up cutting my dadoes. BUT… It is pretty much the table I wanted to build, minus a wandering dado since I was a dummy and didn't have the edge guide on the router locked down…

A cabinet on casters in in the planning stage to allow storage of all my drilling stuff, including hand drills, below the typical range of the DP table but can be rolled out of the way when needed as well… Just a simple box with 2 drawers, and an open cavity for tool cases should fit the bill…


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings Roz: I also have the Delta 16 1/2" floor model. Several years ago I built d.p. table. I first built a square box that was 15"x 15" with thru holes that could bolt to the iron table. I then divided that box into 2 compartments with a 3/4" piece of ply, and drilled a 2 1/2" hole on the side of the rear compartment for dust collection. The front compartment has a pull-out drawer to store spade bits, drill bits, marking tools, and my stops for the fence. Then I built the table top…. It's 1 1/2" thick ply w/ laminate, and so is my fence. The table is 18" deep x 32 " long. I don't think you'd want to go any bigger for fear of being top-heavy(?) I routed from front to back for the T-tracks about 3" from each end, and also routed a T-track for the fence, which is 2 1/2" tall, which to me, is plenty…. Used toilet bolts and knobs to lock the fence down which slides front to back. Drilled a hole in the center for bit clearance, and was good to go… Oh.. I also built a cabinet to hang on the wall right next to the d.p. which holds Forstner bits, more drill bits, sanding drums, etc., etc. You can see the cabinet just left of the d.p. on the wall…..It is right there within arms reach, so no problem…... And the 2 1/2" drop hose is hooked up to my dust collection system….......
Here's a couple of pixs to give you an idea of what I'm yacking about…....


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Roz:..... On a side note….. you can find all kinds of drill press tables of every shape, size , and form in all the woodworking magazines. like WOOD, Woodsmith Shop, Woodworkers Journal, and on and on and on…..


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Thank you all for your advise. There are some really good ideas here. I was thinking of a roll around lower cabinet but maybe the drawer mounted under the table will provide enough storage. I knew you guys would have already worked this out.


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

Oh, great, now I *need* a drill press table! LOL
Now I know where to look when I go to build one.


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Mary Anne, 
Allow me to share with you three words I learned in the Navy….."work, work, work". I don't think we ever finish our shops.


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

Roz,
Allow me to share the word of Maynard G. Krebs… "Work?!" 
If I am in the shop, it is fun, fun, fun. 

For the kids around here, Maynard was a beatnik character played by Bob Denver on the "The Many Loves of Dobie Gillis" TV show. Bob Denver later played Gilligan on "Gilligan's Island." Maybe you saw Gilligan in reruns…


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Before going through another shop location change, one of the projects I considered after I had finished my table saw up grade cabinet was to do something with the space under the drill press table. I had found that my drill press accessories board behind my drill press was sometimes difficult to get at. While there are many plans for table designs I fine that to be the easy part of the project. I think your on the right track with the rolling cabinet idea. As I also have considered making a cabinet that would fit under the table and yet roll away for those times you need to lower the table from normal operating height. Making a cabinet with full extension drawer glides with several drawers to house my drill bits and holes saws and other accessories needed. Making a cabinet that fits the drill press foot print that would make use of unused space.


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Gregn,
This is exactly what I have been thinking of doing. A small cabinet with several shallow full extention drawers. The only problem is I mounted the press on a large piece of 3/4 inch plywood which will make rolling it in and out a little difficult.


----------

